# Raffles nightclub Pembroke Malta January 2014



## jello1501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Please bear with me as this is my first time on here.

I first came across the old Raffles nightclub in Jan '13 but despite wanting to explore it could see no easy way in. I then revisited the site in Jan '14 with the express intention of getting in and taking a few photos. This turned out to be relatively easy and there is quite a lot to explore once in there.

It must have been a wonderful place back in the day (I believe it last traded back in the 80s) and before it was a club I've been told it was officers quarters for the British army.

As you can see it is now pretty derelict and has suffered extensive fire damage at some point, also the roof has come in on a couple of parts of the building.

As I've said it's my first effort so please be kind although constructive criticism will be welcomed.

So hey-ho without further ado here are my pics


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome fellow Bristolian. I believe there are nightclubs in our fair city in worse condition than that... lol. 

Great first post.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Great first report, welcome along!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 10, 2015)

This is great for your first report.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 10, 2015)

interesting place. Nice report


----------

